# Had my Lasik surgery...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

and all is well. The first 4 hours were the most difficult.

I felt a burning and scratchy sensation. Had to wear goggles and couldn't read, use my computer, or watch tv. I had to relax and stay in bed. That is always hard for me when I am told I have to.

I didn't have to watch any particular light while the lasering was being done because my dr's laser had a tracking device.

Today it has been 24 hours since my surgery and I can read, write, watch tv, do bascially anything I want--just have to lubricate my eyes every 15 minutes or so.

I am going to the gym tomorrow. I just have to make sure I don't get any sweat in my eyes.

It will now take 2 weeks with _in and out vision _until my eyes stabilize.

BTW Millenniumman, my dr said my astigmatism in one eye is/was very bad so I may need an enhancement if it tries to come back, but he said it--an enhancement--quick surgery--usually takes care of it.

Also, thick corneas (like mine) help with astigmatism--just in case an enhancement is needed.

I feel great! :banana

Star :lol


----------



## shyusa (Dec 4, 2004)

wow ive been thinking of getting that myself, i looked into it and i know they keep u in a hotel.
can i ask how much it cost you? I know around here, last time i looked it was around $1400 per eye. Im sick of contacts.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great. :banana


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

shyusa said:


> wow ive been thinking of getting that myself *Have you been evaluated to see if you're a candidate?* , i looked into it and i know they keep u in a hotel. *I live in a city, so I could just have it done and be driven home.*
> can i ask how much it cost you? Sure; *At Restore Vision Centers--it cost $2100.00--total, including evaluation for candidacy, pre-op, the Lasik procedure, post-op, all medications, and follow up visits and a life-time warranty. * I know around here, last time i looked it was around $1400 per eye. Im sick of contacts.


 * Well, your quote is pretty good, too, if it includes everything like a hotel room and all.*

*I was sick of glasses; I hadn't been able to wear contacts for years, and my prescription was such that it made my eyes look like tiny BBs.*

I'll be glad to chat with you about any time you want, Shyusa.

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

ghostgurl said:


> Great. :banana


Thanks, Ghostgurl! :thanks

Star :b


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm glad you feel great! I want to get this surgery too.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mere phantom said:


> wow, I've always heard its not good to get if you have astigmatism, let us know on how it works out after some more time
> 
> I've thought about getting it done


Well, my dr wouldn't have done the Lasik on my right eye (the one with the bad astigmatism) if I hadn't had such thick corneas.

That's just in case the astigmatism tries to come back and he has to do an enhancement--which almost always takes care of it.

I'm not worried; I knew the risks when I chose to have this procedure.

Yes, I will keep you posted on my progress and healing and visual clarity.

I can already see better than I could with my glasses, and it's getting better every day. It has been two days. My dr said it will take two weeks or more for my vision to stabilize.

Also with the monovision, it does take a while for the brain to accept it and adjust to it.

I drove for the first time in two days. It was fine.

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mere phantom said:


> wow, I've always heard its not good to get if you have astigmatism, let us know on how it works out after some more time
> 
> I've thought about getting it done


Do you have astigmatism? :stu

Star


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Please tell me if you develop any super human powers. 

I may have use for you in my plan to one day rule the world.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

It is good to hear that it turned out ok!!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

donniedarko said:


> Please tell me if you develop any super human powers.
> 
> I may have use for you in my plan to one day rule the world.


Hello Donnie!

Well, yes, since my Lasik surgery, I am able to lift huge amounts of weight at the gym! (Not!) :kma

Well, actually, just lifting this huge body off the couch is pretty much a superhuman feat--I'd say! 8) :rofl :haha

Star :lol


----------

